# logitech c920 webcam to hdtv



## remb0 (May 7, 2012)

hi, i wonder is there any way i can connect webcam (logitech c920) to samsung hdtv directly? read some suggestions about connecting through usb-rca cable, but wondering if that would help. thanks for suggestions.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Not that I'm aware. TV USB ports do not recognize misc hardware, they are only designed to access/read HDD's.

You can't convert the USB to a different type of input with a simple cable.


----------

